

Someone finally found a fix for Chrome's anti-aliasing issues with text-shadow - coderdude
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4046142/google-chrome-text-shadow-rendering/4702984#4702984

======
coderdude
Chrome screws up text horribly in Windows when you use text-shadow. The text
becomes thinner and harder to read. After a lot of searching I've found a guy
who posted a fix that actually works. I tested it out on a layout I'm working
on and it's like a godsend.

